# Standard height for rough in plumbing?



## caracasmc

Hello. I was wondering what the standard height was for the cold and hot water valves for the following:

Underneath bathroom vanity
Shower
Kitchen sink
Dishwasher
Refrigerator water supply

I'm talking about the supply valves that come out of the drywall for hooking up each of these sinks or appliances. Hope this makes sense. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ddawg16

Lav water = 21" on 8" centers

Lav drain = 19"

Toilet water = 6" off center and 6" high

KS water = 21" on 8" centers

KS drain = 15" 

Laundry Tub water = 12" on 8" centers

Laundry Tub drain = 12" 

Washer Box = top at 42"

Icemaker Box = top at 18"


----------



## caracasmc

ddawg16 said:


> lav water = 21" on 8" centers
> 
> lav drain = 19"
> 
> toilet water = 6" off center and 6" high
> 
> ks water = 21" on 8" centers
> 
> ks drain = 15"
> 
> laundry tub water = 12" on 8" centers
> 
> laundry tub drain = 12"
> 
> washer box = top at 42"
> 
> icemaker box = top at 18"


thanks!!!!


----------



## dave.vp

*icemaker water supply rough in*

Just the info I was looking for! How high off the floor should the rough in be for the icemaker water supply?

Thanks!


----------



## caracasmc

ddawg16 said:


> Lav water = 21" on 8" centers
> 
> Lav drain = 19"
> 
> Toilet water = 6" off center and 6" high
> 
> KS water = 21" on 8" centers
> 
> KS drain = 15"
> 
> Laundry Tub water = 12" on 8" centers
> 
> Laundry Tub drain = 12"
> 
> Washer Box = top at 42"
> 
> Icemaker Box = top at 18"


Hey, could you specify what laundry tub and Washer box means? Is that like a laundry room sink and a washing machine? Also, is Icemaker Box the refrigerator water line? Sorry but I'm not familiar with those descriptions. 

Lastly, what would the height for a dishwasher be?

Thanks so much.


----------



## TheEplumber

caracasmc said:


> Hey, could you specify what laundry tub and Washer box means? Is that like a laundry room sink and a washing machine? Also, is Icemaker Box the refrigerator water line? Sorry but I'm not familiar with those descriptions.
> 
> Lastly, what would the height for a dishwasher be?
> 
> Thanks so much.


A laundry tub is a stand alone laundry sink
A washer box is a fabricated, plastic box- comes with h&c valves and a connection point for for stand pipe.
Ice maker box is a small plastic box with a 1/2x1/4 valve in it. I set mine 12" above the floor
The dishwasher water supply is located with the kitchen sink stub outs.


----------



## caracasmc

TheEplumber said:


> A laundry tub is a stand alone laundry sink
> A washer box is a fabricated, plastic box- comes with h&c valves and a connection point for for stand pipe.
> Ice maker box is a small plastic box with a 1/2x1/4 valve in it. I set mine 12" above the floor
> The dishwasher water supply is located with the kitchen sink stub outs.


Thanks for helping to clarify this for me. Is the ice maker box for the refrigerator/freezer or a stand alone ice maker?


----------



## TheEplumber

Not sure what you're asking- An ice maker such as those found in cafe's and motels are installed differently than those found on refrigerators in your home. They require backflow protection and different models have different rough in locations for water. 
A refrigerator's ice maker are the same location as previously stated.


----------



## caracasmc

TheEplumber said:


> Not sure what you're asking- An ice maker such as those found in cafe's and motels are installed differently than those found on refrigerators in your home. They require backflow protection and different models have different rough in locations for water.
> A refrigerator's ice maker are the same location as previously stated.


There are small ice makers for homes now that do not require all that. I just wanted to make sure the OP was referring to the refrigerator line and not some other appliance since he was using some terms I was not familiar with. 

Thanks again for your help! It's greatly appreciated!


----------

